# i 920 Over Clock @ 3.36 ghz.memory timing OK?



## toohot (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi all, I have set to ddr 1600 (800hz) 7-7-7-20 1T oc to 3.36ghz vcore @1.137v(Bios),Cpu-z states vcore @ 1.04v,drm voltage @ 1.5v QPI/VTT voltage 1.20 v .prime95 test for 1 hr no errors.Temps are Ok. Happy with 3.36ghz for now.Newby to oc.See attatched specs.
I left the drm voltage @1.5v. Should I increase it to 1.6v because everything is running fine & Stable.Can I improve on anything.thanking you. Toohot.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 2, 2011)

Your ram must be good, great timings. 4Ghz shouldn't need more than 1.25~1.275V

try 6-7-6-18 1T tRAS 18 tRC 34 and 1.6V then continue from there... 1.65V is very safe for X58

remember, lower timings are better. It seems your RAM's stock speeds are the ones I listed above (except 2T), so try to improve on that


----------



## toohot (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks n-ster. I do not wish to oc @ 4ghz.and as for my ram ,it is voltage rated @1.6 acording to the packaging.so I did web search and found some later dated modules were rate @ 1.6v they need less voltage to operate wich is a good thing(lower temps)I was also told that 7-7-7-20 is faster than  6-7-6-18.Also if I use XMP it list the settings auto @ 6-7-6-18 2T tRAS 18 tRC 34.Should I just leave xmp off and chang it to 1T.also drm voltage @ 1.5 volts seems to have no errors running prime95. also what is the best vcore votage for my current overclock settings -can I go lower.your advice will be appriciated very much

Other thread  overclockers.com mentioned this

7-7-7 1t will almost certainly be faster then 6-7-6 2t, going from 1t to 2t costs you around 18% performance, and tightening from 7-7-7 to 6-7-6 doesn't gain anywhere close to that


----------



## n-ster (Apr 2, 2011)

RAM temps are not important (as in are very cool) until you reach the 1.8V +. lower timings are better, therefore, 6-7-6-18 1T is better than 7-7-7-20. Yes switch XMP off and put 1T

May I know the rest of your system and your current CPU cooler? Please note that temps up to 80C are OK/good for the i7 920, so don't be afraid to overclock more if you want. 85ish are OK temps, and over that is hot. 90C is acceptable, but hot. 75ish is good/cool, below 70C is cool/cold

EDIT: going from 2T --> 1T is about the same as going from 7-7-7-20 to  6-6-6-18 performance-wise. 6-7-6-18 1T is very possible with your sticks and you should definitively try that.

However, depending on the time you have and how important system performance is to you, higher clocks will be more beneficial then tighter timings. If you want to further improve your computer, going to higher clocks like 1866 7-8-7-24 1T may be better. If you can get 1866 7-7-7-20 1T even better. Please put 1.64V or 1.65V for this however. Do not worry, about these voltages as they are completely safe




EDIT2: may I know what you use your comp for? This way I can help you better and suggest better fitting overclocks.


----------



## toohot (Apr 2, 2011)

N-ster you have been very helpfull,thanks.my current system is as follows.

1. coolmaster C-RC690(left 120mm /front 120mm/rear 120mm 
2.cpu -i920
3.Noctua NH-U12 performance SE Push/Pull
4.Thermaltake Toughpower QFan 850 watt active.
5.G.Skill f3-12800CL6T-6gbtd 6-7-6-18 1.6v tri channel
6.Wd 1TB(WD10EARS(7200rpm 64MB SATTAII Green Power Hdd
7.Benq G2420Hd 24",2ms1920x1080p
8.Ms win 7 pro sp1 update.
And soon.

I use the computer for editing video/photo. & kids play online and pc games on it.Wife uses it for ms word/powerpoint etc. I would like to know if the pacaging on the back of ram kit says 1.6. is it realy safe to go above that setting. remembering this kits voltage has been revised down to
 1.6 v.
I am a newby at overclocking so I will overclock to 4ghz in the future>just worrried about cpu lasting. Oh yeah i was told the cpu can handle 100-120c by unclewebb.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 2, 2011)

The should not be run over over 95C for long periods of time. but you are VERY far from that. Considering you have a good cooler, there is no reason that when you get more comfortable that you do not OC to 4GHz.

May I suggest that you buy a SSD for your OS? the WD10EARS is not really designed to be an OS drive, but more of a storage drive. An OS drive doesn't have to be more than 40~64GB, and would cost 100~120$. This is not needed, but will help balance out your system.

What is your Graphics card?

If you do Video encoding, CPU, GPU AND RAM can be important. CPUs are the longest lasting components in your computer, and 4GHZ at 1.24~1.28V is pretty damn safe since intel says *1.375V* is safe. The 1.6V you see on your RAM's packaging is the voltage it says it requires for the XMP profile. going up to 1.75V is safe on X58, as long as you keep your VTT voltage within 0.5V of your RAM voltage

The i7 920 is my specialty, as I have studied it and read about it since Jan 09 when I joined, and I have played with it (OC etcetera) since August 2010. I love helping people with this platform.

That said I gtg teach my class so please don't be afraid to PM me with questions, post in this thread, or e-mail me (click the little blue guy on top of system specs)

Also, there is a  Thanks button on the bottom right of each of my posts. If you want to thank me, just press that button


----------



## toohot (Apr 2, 2011)

Your advice has been legendary so far.As for ssd,I plan to purchase one later on,getting low rating for the hdd.I seem to have a problem with booting at settings 6-7-6-18 1T trc 34 1.6v

I get the system has expienced boot failures because of overclocking or voltage changes.Last settings in bios may not coinside with current H/W states


----------



## n-ster (Apr 2, 2011)

try with 1.64V, see if that works. Sometime bumping VTT a tiny bit helps as well

what do you set your other multipliers at? (Uncore etc)


----------



## toohot (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi n-ster.I have set to 1.64 volts and system boots ok.But when running prime95 I get error.Also Why vcore setting is 1.375 in bios yet meter reading in bios and cpuz states 1.104?.Please find attached jpg of bios sttings and prime95 error.

1. 7-7-7-20-1T @1.5v system boots ok no prime95 error.
2. 6-7-6-7-18 1T @ 1.64v system boots ok  prime95 showing error?


----------



## toohot (Apr 3, 2011)

Update! set qpi/vtt to manuel  instaed of Auto @1.2v prime95 showed no errors.What do you think.next I would like to oc gpu.see attached specs.Thanks toohot.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 3, 2011)

My load line calibration is et to level 2 (max). This is better when OCing CPU, however, keep your voltage low (ie: try 1.125V or so max). TBH, I would OC your CPU at least to 3.6~3.8GHz, as it isn't hard at all, do consider. I also do not like tweaking my RAM OCing after my CPU OC because base clock changed

Perhaps putting the stock voltages for everything you left auto will be better for the chip as unnecessary voltage is not applied.

I usually OC with AMD Overdrive or MSI Afterburner. GPU overclocking is the most "dangerous" as out of CPU RAM and VGA, the least durable is VGA. VGA's are also the hottest. Also, the RAM has lifetime warranty. Do max 50 core and 75ish mem on your first try, then go further. It is wise to take you preferred overclock, and take it one or 2 steps back (ie: a bit less core/mem speeds) in order to make sure the card stays stable in time.

RAM-wise, you can try 6-6-6-18 1T, or 1866 7-7-7-20 1T or 7-8-7-20 1T


----------



## toohot (Apr 3, 2011)

I am so confused.also I am taking it one step at a time because I am new to this.Thats why with a good teacher I can get on job done without any damage.The problem I have is when I set drm voltage  to auto prime 95 gives me errors,Why?.Did you say keep vcore voltage to 1.25 max and what is my load  line calabration set to  and how to i find out ?. And what do you mean by Perhaps putting the stock voltages for everything you left auto will be better for the chip as unnecessary voltage is not applied 
Do max 50 core and 75ish mem on your first try?
As for graphic card should I oc it and is it the least durable And if I do decide what wold you recommend i overclock it to.Also as for base clock what is safe level.

Current bios settings:
3.2 ghz (160x20). 
load line set to auto (do Ichange to lev 2)woried about voltage spikes if changed.Is LLC disabled only @ high overclocks 4ghz>.?
VCore set to 1.136v (auto off)
qpi/vtt voltage 1.200 v(auto off)
Qpi (auto)
unicore clock rato (auto)
base clock enabled
blk Freq (160)can change to 180 to get 3.6ghz
memmory frq 1600
xmp (disabled)
turbo on
spd set to 10
DRAM votage st to 1.64v

If I can get this all set up correctly,I wii go to next step 3.6ghz 
Idiots step by step version please.Thanking you very much help!.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 3, 2011)

Try this you usually what to overclock the chip before you start tweaking the memory timing. I would leave them laxed until you have the chip stable at the clock you wish to reach. Then I would try to lower the timing on the memory.  

Ratio = 20 
BCLK = 190 
Speedstep = Disabled
Turbo=Disabled 
CPU Voltage = 1.25 V 
QPI/DRAM = 1.2125 V 
CPU PLL = 1.82 V

CPU Clock = 3.818
QPI GT/s =	6872
UnCore Clock = 3054	
Mem Clock = 1527

Load line = enabled
Spread Spectrums = Disabled


----------



## toohot (Apr 3, 2011)

I am getting hardware failure/Errors .why -See attached
I will also do what you said-blk it  190
Is load line auto mean disabled?
Spread spectrums not listed in bios?
speedstep not listed in bios?
my patience is now undergoing test and i am stressed with errors .This is not as easy as I thought!I hope I don't loose it and load defaults.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah its not easy and when you mess with the ram timings it makes it harder. Load line should be enabled not auto. Not sure where spread spectrum would be since I have no idea what motherboard you have.


----------



## toohot (Apr 3, 2011)

Also speedstep not listed in bios.
My motherboard is gigabyte x58a-ud5 Rev 1 Bios 6 update

advanced frq settings -Intel turbo boost technology set to disabled

Advanced memory settings -performance enhance set to standard/turbo/extreme?

I will overclock to 3.8 ghz blk 190 as soon as i now what the speedstep & preads pectrum is?


----------



## Fatal (Apr 3, 2011)

Its in Advanced CPU Features labeled "CPU EIST Function" = Speedstep 

Here is some settings for your motherboard overclocked to 3.8

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=640868

I would try that and see if it can run with those setting then I would try to get the vcore lower if possible.

Edit : Some CPUS need more voltages to get stable its the luck of the draw lol. My 950 needs 1.33 for 4.0 with HT on. I have seen many that are using very low volts so my chip must be crap!

Found this about your Prime95 error http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/615589-prime95-hardware-failure-2.html


----------



## toohot (Apr 3, 2011)

I set all memory to default setting and overclocked to 3.8 ghz with no luck the system would not boot,so I se everything to default settings blk 133.For some reason the system is alot more responsive,Its got me!

Anyway have a look at attached bios Overclock settings to see if i settings are wrong.I did what you said,I think.God I'am going crazy!Lets just say I've given it a go with not much luck.
I am not one to give up so easily.But this is given a major head ache.

also memory fatal error are a worry not enough voltage or bad ram only god knows because I don't.

I would like to thank you all for trying so hard to help me,It's sad I was almost their.

Thankig you all. toohot.


----------



## toohot (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all I have overclocked to 3.8ghz with th settings above.but  I get BSOD when I start prime95.?Please help!.Thank you.see attached bios settings.


----------



## toohot (Apr 4, 2011)

I forgot to add this.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 4, 2011)

You may just need more voltage try 

CPU Voltage = 1.26 V 
QPI/DRAM = 1.25 V 
CPU PLL = 1.82 V
Dram voltage 1.60v


----------



## toohot (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Fatal. Everything is stable @ 3.8ghz.did what you said.
1.spu voltage @ 1.262v
2.qpi/drm 1.24v -no option for 2.5v only higher
3.cpu/pll  @ 1.8v
4.drm @1.6v
5.qpi ratio@ x 36
6.I set unicore @ x16 is that ok?
7.cpu EIST I disabled that.?

Temps ar alittle high can I improve on that?
Also cpu runs @3.8ghz even @idle when not needed,can I do anything about that?increase ghz as cpu% increases.

See latest bios attached and tell me what you thing.
so far so good!If you think settings and temps ok memory timing next and I will be in peace.
Thanks toohot


----------



## Fatal (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad to hear you got it stable temps looks great you will never load the CPU at 100% so I wouldn't worry. You could try to enable Speedstep it will drop you cpu speed since you say you dont want it running at 3.8 full time. This person has it enabled and it seems to work great. 
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showpost.php?p=1998350&postcount=6

I run mine at 4.0 all the time but that's just me see if it will work for you.


----------



## toohot (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok so I will have to enable cpu Eist function is tha correct,also will that affect stability?And how are my temps,can I try lower vcor voltage abit lower (only if stable}to lower temps or is th voltage and temps ok.And advice on timing .you have been a great help!.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 4, 2011)

You could try and drop the voltage to 1.25v your temps look great like I said you will never run the CPU at 100% so you are great far as temps. I do not believe enabling EIST Fucnction would cause instability I will enable it and see lol. Far as the memory timings go you wont really notice much a difference. Bench marks sure but normal use and gaming you wont be able to tell. I have the Corsair 1600's my memory is not up to speed my timings are what it is rated to do at 1600. Well almost I have it at 8-8-8-24 1t its rated for 8-8-8-24 2t. I will reboot with the speed step and see what happens brb lol.

Edit: Ok back looks like that just lowered my core speed it didn't lower the voltage. I believe something else has to be enabled C-states I will find out what else you need to enable.


----------



## toohot (Apr 4, 2011)

Fatal Sorry, I forgot to tell you I set unicore to x16 is that ok or should I change it back to auto.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 4, 2011)

16 is fine long as its stable if not switch it back to auto. I enabled Speed Step and C-states my core speed changed to 2.2 but my voltages didnt drop. I have never used power saving features on any of my computers lol! Maybe some one will chime in and fill is in on what needs to be enabled. My core temps dropped -3c though.

Edit: maybe its cause I didn't switch the Power options in windows to Power saver I had it on balanced. I have it on High performance all the time.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/539861-i7-920-power-saving-features-how.html


----------



## toohot (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok i just enabled cpu Eist and the 3.8ghz get to max only under full load and the vcore drops from1.84 to 1.216v.It use to drop alot more @ idle  maybe I disabled something?

Dropped vcore as you said and it is stable ,only did 15 prime95 test .I will do longer test later on


----------



## Fatal (Apr 4, 2011)

I am new to overclocking i7's but I learn fast thats great you were able to drop the vcore. Power saving I dont have a clue lol.


----------



## toohot (Apr 4, 2011)

Fatal I can'not find spread spectrum on my bios,can it be called something else.and is it better to leave load line normal or go for level 1.and should I set unicore to auto That should be my final questions for now because i am getting a little tired ,its not easy getting it as perfect as you can
but with evryones help we can get ther.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 4, 2011)

Spread Spectrum I couldnt find in your owners manual so maybe you dont have the option to disable it. Here is the Load-Line instructions below it basically helps so you do have vdroop. Your Uncore is where it should be, it is suppose to be two times your memory so 1520+1520=3040 Auto would put it at 3040 any way. It took me some time to get mine stable lots of bluescreens lol so I must say I am far from perfect. Overclocking takes time thats all you will get the hang of it. 

Load-Line Calibration 
Enables or disables Load-Line Calibration. This item allows you to adjust Vdroop at different levels. Enabling Load-Line
Calibration may keep the CPU voltage more constant under light and heavy CPU load. 
Standard Disables Load-Line Calibration and sets VDroop following Intel specifications. (De- fault) 
Level 1 Enables Load-Line Calibration and slightly adjusts VDroop. 
Level 2 Enables Load-Line Calibration and moderately adjusts VDroop. 
Note: Enabling Load-Line Calibration may result in damage to your CPU or reduce the useful life of the CPU.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 4, 2011)

oh god Fatal, you made him put voltages in without understanding them lol. Not a great way for him to learn :/ Remember, he is new to this, so keeping it simple and slow is best, with explanations if need be. Adjusting voltages should NOT BE in masses. best way is to play voltages STEP BY STEP.

imana step in again, see if everything is fine  First of all, RAM timings are not done properly. tRCD is supposed to be 7, while RP and CL (CAS latency) are supposed to be at 6. Since you are running at 1520 now, try 1520 6-6-6-18 1.64V

Best results in Overclocking is when you put Load Line calibration at Level 2 (http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41515&d=1301902532) put the 1st one at Level 2. 16X uncore is fine, I found that 13X and 16X give the most stability.

Here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41516&d=1301902539 put the CPU core clock ratio to 21X, also, while we are at it, put the BCLK to 191

What I meant about putting stock voltages on auto is that for example here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41515&d=1301902532 all the Auto voltages should be manually set to the stock voltages (on the left)

Disable any power saving features for now.



toohot said:


> Ok i just enabled cpu Eist and the 3.8ghz get to max only under full load and the vcore drops from1.84 to 1.216v.It use to drop alot more @ idle  maybe I disabled something?
> 
> Dropped vcore as you said and it is stable ,only did 15 prime95 test .I will do longer test later on




did I read wrong? 1.84V?

I understand you are getting tired of playing with this, but IMO, it is better to do it now as you won't do it latter probably.


----------



## toohot (Apr 4, 2011)

n-ster said:


> vcore drops from1.84 to 1.216v



n-star you did not read it wrong I was wrong,it was 1.184v @ 100% load the it drops to 
1.216 @ idle.n-star is it ok to have it running @ 3.8ghz on idle all the time with cpu EIST off
.And I am worried about load line level 2,I have read mixed reviews about voltage spikes@ high vcore?


----------



## n-ster (Apr 5, 2011)

toohot said:


> n-star you did not read it wrong I was wrong,it was 1.184v @ 100% load the it drops to
> 1.216 @ idle.n-star is it ok to have it running @ 3.8ghz on idle all the time with cpu EIST off
> .And I am worried about load line level 2,I have read mixed reviews about voltage spikes@ high vcore?



ahh OK... High Vcore means stuff like 1.5V+. Even INTEL THEMSELVES say 1.375V is SAFE.

Load line level 2 is very safe with low vcores like ours.

I run 4GHz idle 100% of the time np. Most overclockers disable speedstep and the like (power saving features) in order to have better stability and the least problems possible


----------



## toohot (Apr 5, 2011)

ok thanks n-star. CIE is enabled -leave as is ?
I will also do as you say -almost there.Your a legend and thanks for your patience.
Also running cpu @3.8 @ idle does it degrade the cpu quicker?

I set blk@191 clock ratio x20. If I set it @ x 21 it takes it to 3.99ghz cpu Eist is off.
load line calibration is now level 2.Timing is 6-6-6-18-1t trc 34 @1.64v.
will test for stability.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 5, 2011)

ofc it will degrade the CPU quicker... instead of 100 years it will only last 99.75 years  /sarcasm

again I will say, the CPU will outlast anything in you computer... even your case  This is not true if you run your CPU at 1.5V Vcore, but you get the drift right? Do disable C1E and anything that claims to save power... If you want to enable them, do it after you test for stability with it disabled. I don't recommend enabling any power saving features however

btw, it's n-ster not star


----------



## toohot (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks n-star.set timing @ 6-6-6-18-34-@1.64v as you said , and bsod at start of prime95?
Is setting blk @191/clock ratio x 20 /3.8ghz ok?also temps have jumped 3-5 deg after I set LLC to level 2 @ primr95 100% load is this normal.
I am not going to give up!I have gone too far.sory for driving you up the wall,or is it the other way around?


----------



## n-ster (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, it is normal that temps go up as there is no more vdroop, we will lower the vcore later.

try to leave the thing you put 34 on auto and bump vtt a bit more. if that doesn't work, then put tRCD to 7 and tRAS from 18 to 20. You could also put something like 1.7V if you want. You could also try higher frequency but at 7-7-7-20.

191x20 is fine, but 191x21 is better obviously  Try 191x21. If that works well, we can then lower vcore until temps are like before.

please, it's NST*E*R not NSTAR lol


----------



## toohot (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry for NSTAR.But you ar a star for sicking it out ,with a newby like me.I think I will give myself a star as well for hanging in.Thanks so much.I will try the above and fill u in on how it went.
7-7-7-20 IT @1.64v is stable after 2 hours prime95 test. I will try your timimng settings.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, you are a good newbie lol, doing your research, asking question instead of following blindly, being very nice to the people who help and as you said, sticking in there.

TBH, for me it is not a lot of work as I have no or little research to do as I already did all this research for myself, so now I know all this 

Report back if 191x21 and 6-7-6-20 1T works well  If you'd like to experiment with other timings and frequencies as I posted before, feel free to do so


----------



## toohot (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi n-ster.Everything is stable @3.8ghz 191x20 testes on prime for 1 hr,will test longer later.
vcore @1.21v but readind 1.184.
Qpi ratio x36/unicore clock ratio x16/cpu pll @1.8v/Qpi pll -auto(shoul I set @1.100v)?
LLC @ level 2/CIE-off/cpu EIST -off
When i set qpi/vtt @2.26v it  was stable.
I am abit worried that temps are so high @ idle & 100% load 76c 78c 74c 77c
The next step as you said is to lwr temps(lwr vcore if possible)?
see attached setting to see if all is ok.can I try and lower vcore voltage.thanks Toohot.

before I go to the next step of 191x21 I will see if we can get temps down.if not I will re-thermal paste cpu then try.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 5, 2011)

Do you know your room temperature? Or what is the temperature outside I know it gets hot in Australia. With those volts you shouldn't be running that hot, Unless its hot in your room so you are smart to reapply the thermal paste.


----------



## toohot (Apr 5, 2011)

I will have to get it done because th noctua cooliing is a pain to take off.The romm temp at the time was around 27C.so should I drop blk down to safe level.so I can get temps down untill thermal paste is applied.current room tep is 24c Idle realtemp @45,45,44,42c
Realtemp @ 100% load 74.75.72.73c.wht do you think?


----------



## Fatal (Apr 5, 2011)

Those temperatures are awesome for the load the idle temps are high though. My CPU idles at 38c-40c but my room temp is 20c. Did you try the 21x191?


----------



## n-ster (Apr 5, 2011)

Fatal said:


> Those temperatures are awesome for the load the idle temps are high though. My CPU idles at 38c-40c but my room temp is 20c. Did you try the 21x191?



As you said, you have 7C less Room temp, so his temps are perfectly normal, no need to lose so much time reapplying paste. Note that Under 80C is pretty cool for an i7 920. Some people run the i7 920 STOCK at 90C because of crappy cooler.

We will work on lower temps, but for now, try 191x21


----------



## Dice (Apr 5, 2011)

hey have u guys tried intel burn test for stability testing?  i found it much faster to do short runs of ibt initialy, then longer runs of prime (overnight) once i felt it was stable.


----------



## toohot (Apr 5, 2011)

The Idle temp are always around 41c-43c it has has gone up by 1-2c.It is the start of autumn(fall),but we had a mild day.the weather will start cooling down soon .what I have been told by uncle web (creator of realtemp)who took me thru realtemp settings,he said the temps for 17 920 are normal @40-45c and not to worry.he said its the full load you should be looking at,His words.He also said the cpu starts to throttle @100c and @ around 110-120c protection sets in.he said voltages are the main killer,and that you would rarely use pc @ 100% load

As for 21x191 I think i will not benefit all that much @ 4ghz with high temps.I have done well going from 2.66ghz to 3.8ghz with all your help.Now I want to concentrate on getting full load temps down by lowering voltage,as n-ster said no more vdrop temps go up then you lower vcore
that will be my next step because I finally got it running Stable.

Oh-yeah n-ster did you have a chance to look at settings above -are they ok?


----------



## n-ster (Apr 5, 2011)

Yea, IBT is a great tust, and shows your max temps very fast as well.

The thing is, toohot, that temps are lower per Mhz with the 21x multi. So either go 191x21 or 181x21 for 3.8Ghz. I suggest going 191x21. You are too scared of the temps and you shouldn't be. Try 191x21, you'll see a bump by maybe 1C that's it.

In the http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41533&d=1301987381 try setting the vcore 2 steps under the voltage you set it at and put EVERY voltage that is on auto to the stock value. If you are lucky, that should lower temps enough. It PROBABLY will not work, but it would be good if it did.

What thermal paste do you use? unless you are in hobart or the other cooler areas, I'm guessing it is pretty hot outside.

Now that we have memory under control, Prime95 takes way more time than you need. Intel Burn test will do that job better now. http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/IntelBurnTest.shtml

And yea, checked your settings during this post. As I said, try the everything stock instead of auto + 1 or 2 steps down. BTW, you got a GREAT chip. my i7 920 takes 1.2675V for 191x21, yours only take 1.2175V 

EDIT: *oh wait, I just noticed, at this point, you can try to put VTT at stock and Dram at 1.5V*


----------



## toohot (Apr 5, 2011)

NT-H1 is the thermal paste it came with the Noctua fan,I was told it is very good (as good as artic silver 5)I will try 181x21 first.Then beacuase I have the Oc bug I wil then go for the big one
191x21 and then I will do waht you said regardige vcor 2 steps under other voltages set to auto.
I has been a great learning curve,your help has been at highest order.I live in Melbourne very mild day.Fantastic day.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 5, 2011)

atm it is cold enough for you to open your windows WIDE and let your room temp drop to 20-21C.

NT-H1 isn't bad, however, if you ever come across OCZ Freeze (EOL so no more  definitively the best TIM IMO) or MX-2 or maybe even MX-3 or Shin-Etsu G751, do you one of those (preference in that order)

If you are doing 181x21, might as well do 1 step down voltage in Vcore already

A few minutes in Intel Burn Test should do 90% of the stress-test you need for 100% stability check. Look at temps, once you feel the temps are that there max or near it, wait 5, maybe 10 mins more, and that will be enough


----------



## toohot (Apr 5, 2011)

ok I bit the bullet and oc to 4ghz but it willnot stay @191x21 why>it will not stick at that in the bios I tried three the same thing.as for temps outside its now 12c and inside study its 24c.I think pc is acting like a heater warming the room.


----------



## toohot (Apr 5, 2011)

cannot get x21 to stick,every time I reboot it goes back to x20.I tried to oc to 4ghz 191x21 and also 181x21 with no luck.tried it three times.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't check in BIOS. to see if x21 is sticking, check in CPU-Z while CPU is at load, if it is not, try enabling the "Turbo" feature, as mine is enabled

mine shows 3.8 in BIOS, but its 4Ghz in CPU-z, to give you a reference


----------



## toohot (Apr 5, 2011)

earlier on you told me to disable turbo is that correct.Cpuz statea 3.8ghz 191x20


----------



## n-ster (Apr 5, 2011)

I told you to disable Power saving features, Turbo is not one of them  Fatal was the one that told you to do that

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2246011&postcount=13


----------



## toohot (Apr 5, 2011)

OK
I set it @191x21
advanced cpu core feature -advanced turbo boost tech -enabled
advanced memory sttings-performance enhance-standard to turbo
bsod vcore @1.12 at bootup
set vcore @1.225 boots up ok but abit slow,will prime test soon.and let you know.
The thing is why do you have to have turbo on to get x21?
I soon will be in the 4ghz club tepending on temps
current idle temps are 45-44-44-43 room temp 23c outside 12c
This thing can heat the house.Well it's been ruuning all day!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2011)

toohot said:


> OK
> I set it @191x21
> advanced cpu core feature -advanced turbo boost tech -enabled
> advanced memory settings-performance enhance-standard to turbo
> ...



For some reason 920's loved the 21x multi over its standard 20. Mines is sitting 21x191 1.27V fully stable and idles 39c and loads 70c

My cruncher on the other hand requires 1.35V for 21x191 stable. It will BSOD tho if the temps get close to 90


----------



## n-ster (Apr 5, 2011)

toohot said:


> OK
> I set it @191x21
> advanced cpu core feature -advanced turbo boost tech -enabled
> advanced memory sttings-performance enhance-standard to turbo
> ...



21X IS a turbo freq. so it makes sense. Were you not at 1.1275V before? try that voltage again, but for now leave the other things to auto. If that works, than keeping the other thing in Auto is fine, as finding which voltage needs a bump is a tedious process.

Use Intel Burn Test, Prime95 is not very effective at this point for us. If you want to do Prime95, you do it when you think you are at your final OC, and you leave it overnight




brandonwh64 said:


> For some reason 920's loved the 21x multi over its standard 20. Mines is sitting 21x191 1.27V fully stable and idles 39c and loads 70c
> 
> My cruncher on the other hand requires 1.35V for 21x191 stable. It will BSOD tho if the temps get close to 90



1st Voltage is normal but 2nd is crazy bad lol. my i7 920 took 1 min to put to 4Ghz lol. I guessed 1.2675V, and that is the stablest voltage I can get for 191x21


----------



## toohot (Apr 5, 2011)

Do I leave llc @level 2 
and memory voltage to I leave that @1.64v or auto 
as for IBT 2.5 is that for core 2 systems?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2011)

n-ster said:


> 1st Voltage is normal but 2nd is crazy bad lol. my i7 920 took 1 min to put to 4Ghz lol. I guessed 1.2675V, and that is the stablest voltage I can get for 191x21



Oh yea, Ive tried two motherboards and both have same result with this chip  I dont know what it is. hell it wont even make it into windows at 1.3V


----------



## n-ster (Apr 5, 2011)

toohot said:


> Do I leave llc @level 2
> and memory voltage to I leave that @1.64v or auto
> as for IBT 2.5 is that for core 2 systems?



it's for any processor... It does best on intel processors though, it does a great job on i7 920s

Yes leave llc @ lvl 2 and as I said before, try to put your mem back to 1.5V and VTT back to stock (1.2V?)


----------



## toohot (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok ihad alot of drama today.I was all over the place .so i set vcore to 1.268v.cpu pll @1.8v.qpi/vtt @1.2v .Stress tested using IBT. normal test pass.high test pass.Load @ 100% are very high 83c85c 79c 80c .idle temps are high 43 44 45 45c room temp 24c.too high for my liking.
I think i will go back to 3.6ghz.I am enjoying th 4ghz speed.Sad! 190x21.I tried  memory voltage @ 1.5v system it did not bvsod bet prime gave me error and system gave me h/w warning.

Also I read up on OCZ Freeze no cure time.good stuff.Artic Silver has 200hr curing time to run @ max efficiency.my system does not like 4ghz for some reason when using prime95


----------



## n-ster (Apr 6, 2011)

Why did you put Vcore so high when you system can do 3.8Ghz at 1.2175V?

Try 1.6V mem and 1.24V VTT then, that should definitively work.

I'd like to point out that IBT works your CPU to the MAX, so you will NEVER EVER get to those temps unless you use IBT. In your MAX usage, you will be in the mid/low 70s. Still, try Vcore something between 1.22V and 1.23V.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 6, 2011)

I think he tried lower vcore and it kept failing prime95 plus all chips wont do the same voltages my chip is a prime example of that lol. Also was messing with the memory timings at the same time and we know that will screw stuff up fast.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 6, 2011)

He said at 1.225V it boots up fine, so why the jump to 1.2675V? perhaps to 1.23Vish


----------



## Fatal (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah true he could try lower voltage I am kind of shocked 4.0 is a no go.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm sure he'll be part of the 4GHz club once we tuned the voltage down a little...

Thing is that most inexperienced users just don't like high temps, as the i7 9XX quads are probably the CPUs that can take the most heat safely. They are MADE for overclocking lol. STOCK i7 920s RUN AT OVER 90C though, not only does that no pose a problem, but those CPUs still outlive the cases they are on


----------



## Fatal (Apr 7, 2011)

True once I started overclocking my chip coming from an Phenom 940 temps did freak me out lol.


----------



## toohot (Apr 7, 2011)

Latest update.I decided to go for 3.8gh for now until I try tighten up the 2 screw on the mount,if that does not work I will try OCZ Freeze if available,if not I will try artic silver 5 avilable at most stores.I will also try in order as n-ster stated. I have the 4ghz bug and would like to join the 4ghz club.

I came across the bsod/prime95 error codes for overclocking ,and downloaded bluesreenview software and that has helped.I am getting error 0x124. wich means increase/decrease vcore or qpi/vtt... have to test see wich one it is.

1.vcore @1.2175v. qpi/vtt @ 1.24v. mem @1.6v- bsod error code 0x124. on boot up

2.vcore @1.2375v. qpi/vtt @ 1.28v. mem @1.5v IBT test high= pass.Very high= failed @ 10 min in-error 0x124 bsod. Temps are as follows 67 67 68 65. room temp 20c.case temp 18.5c

It is not easy,so many combinations to get it stable.but not giving up full stop!I am a winner not a loooser.As they say not all i7 920 are the same x58 D0's & C0's.My x58 is D0 stepping. better in warmer climates less voltages needed @ higher OC. I can not thank you all enough for sticking it out with me.Toohot

Also when applying thermal paste is the  5mm pea size without spreading or the horizintal line or x spread without spreading ,wich is the best way.I use the pea thin credit card method?


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2011)

Just keep the mem at 1.6 or 1.64V in that case, and VTT at 1.24~1.28V. While this may not be needed necessarily, it will just make sure your mem is ROCK solid, no, DIAMOND solid 

Try with that again at 1.2375V with IBT. let us know  btw, BIG props on keeping at it, very dedicated, and does his research, you can't have a better, ummm, student? customer? wtv you wanna call yourself lol

EDIT: regarding your TIM. DON'T spread it, it gives air bubbles. while it is not a big problem, it should help by maybe 1C or 2. I use half pea center, press hard on your heatsink and give a little twist to get rid of air bubbles. The size of an actual pea is too much.

BTW, I personally do not like AS5 AT ALL. I'd keep whatever you have over AS5. I would prefer to buy online somewhere to get some MX-2 or something


----------



## toohot (Apr 7, 2011)

Also when applying thermal paste is the 5mm pea size without spreading or the horizintal line or x spread without spreading ,wich is the best way.I use the pea thin credit card method? 

 wtv you wanna call yourself lol ?
 customer... your not getting paid but I think you should.

Did you mean IC diamond 7 thermal paste


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2011)

toohot said:


> Also when applying thermal paste is the 5mm pea size without spreading or the horizintal line or x spread without spreading ,wich is the best way.I use the pea thin credit card method?
> 
> wtv you wanna call yourself lol ?
> customer... your not getting paid but I think you should.
> ...



no, I just don't like Actic Silver 5 because of the cure time and spreadibility.

5mm pea is too big IMO, try a bit less, but then again, it depends how well your TIM spreads... DO NOT use the credit card method. No spreading, so drop in the middle and then press very hard on your heatsink (without breaking your mobo obviuosly lol), then give a few twists to get rid of air bubbles

You could also do a 4 point close to the center, but it would involve knowing how much TIM is suppose to be on your CPU


----------



## toohot (Apr 7, 2011)

Looking on you tube I have seen some one recommending 4 core system the horizontal line across the chip but I fully trust your opinion


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffK7L0Qj13Q

notice that the TIM doesn't have to be spread to the edges. The amount he put is perfect, though you can putt a little bit more if you want to be more in your comfort zone


----------



## toohot (Apr 7, 2011)

I will go with the pea 5mm  method. great youtube video.Well done!


----------



## toohot (Apr 7, 2011)

update.vore@1.237v( cpuz states 100% @1.168v & idle @ 1.2v)  vtt@1.28v  mem@1.6v.

Other settings are:C1E disabled/EIST disabled/unicor clock disabled set @ x16(2x mem)
qpI pll @auto/qpi link set @ auto/cpu pll@1.8v do I need to adjust IOH it's set @auto(1.100)

I set LLC to standard becaue I am still a little worried about level 1,I am confused about vdrop stuff.what I have read is to use at risk but it is usefull at lower voltage?.Also is it possible to enable C1E and EIST( power saving) I like to save energy@ idle and prolong life of cpu if possble.current temps average 68 70 67 68c.room temp 22c case temp 20.5c.

Should I do IBT test @ extreme and for how long.And do i need to prime95 test.see attached


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2011)

noooooo, going in the wrong direction here, we were doing progress! LLC is only dangerous once you get into EXTREME overclocking. We are talking over 1.5V, wight now we are WAY BELOW even INTELs max spec.

As I said many times, unless you want to keep your computer for 20+ years, the CPU life won't be reduced enough for you to experience it. if you want to enable C1e and EIST, it is not now. We do this only after you are 100% sure you are at your final OC. Those temps are freaking low, so temps are no problem for now.

If CPU-Z states 1.2V as the max voltage you need, then try LLC *level 2*... again, LEVEL 2, (TWO)... with Vcore at one step over wtv 1.22 is (1.2225V or 1.2275V) and try that. If that doesn't work there is something weird going on. The whole point of LLC is to lower your actual Vcore and temps later on, but even if it doesn't, it does stabilize your voltage.


----------



## toohot (Apr 7, 2011)

sorry for changing LLC.I will be happy if cpu life for 3-4 years.I will do as I am told.Master N-ster.
I am doing a virus chack beacause the word around here is that a virus is  stating it is virus protection and people .it  is infecting alot of computers and computer servicing people are flat out trying to fix the problems.Keep an eye on it.its getting in the back door under different virus codes.computers have slowed down and do not work.
Also should I test IBT @ etreme.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes test IBT at the highest setting. The point of IBT is to see MAX stability and temps

People (ie: friends, family, friens of friends, my sister's friend's friend's brother's friend's oncle ) are coming to me with that virus... gets anoying being the go to guy lol.


----------



## toohot (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok finally everything is stable running @ max IBT,temps are higher using IBT @ max. see attached.LLc @lev 2.
vcore @1.225v vtt @1.28v maem @1.6v.what to you think re temps. and should i use prime95 

I will order IC diamond 7 and re apply before oc @ 4ghz.so far so good.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2011)

idk much about IC diamond 5 so I can't comment on it. If you can get MX-2, get it.

weird, my LLC lvl2 gives me 1.28V when vcore is set to 1.275V... Why does yours gives such a difference?

Temps are good enough, no worries for now. As a rule, don't worry about temps for now until they get past 88C. Now try setting 1.2375V and 191x21, and make sure LLC is at the highest setting


----------



## toohot (Apr 7, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Why does yours gives such a difference?



as you said mx-2. re voltage difference.could it be cpud error reading?

outide temp is 27c romm temp is 24-25 getting warm.I will go for 191x21 ,but not until I re-apply thermal paste i have to order it not available in my area.only
paste available is artic silver 5.I will now test using prime95.fingers crossed.
Is it time to go for power saving .


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2011)

no not yet.... power saving doesn't save THAT mmuch power.... just because it is running at max speed, doesn't mean it is = to it being at full load, remember that. HUGE difference between 4GHz at 0% load and at 100%. Power saving will save a few Watts, but nothing groundbreaking


----------



## toohot (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok.Thank you.Whats a few watts anyway.I need aircon running in this room.computer is warming it up.The room never gets to cool down anyway its on 16 hrs a day.wife,me and the kids.The thing never stops.Any way look at Aida64 specs attached


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2011)

Last time when you tested with 3.8Ghz and LLC at standard, it was 1.2V and under 70C? with LLC it is 1.2V but with higher temps? makes no sense lol.

Try setting Vcore at 1.20XX volts


----------



## toohot (Apr 7, 2011)

I noticed in some tutorial that the original person mentioned there is some intel logic bug that requires you to set unicore 2x+1(x17 instead of x16) instead of just 2x. After doing that, he was able to do much better at his overclocking ventures. this maybe true because when I set unicore on auto it gives me around the x17 figure.fiqure that out?
I will try once more @ 1.2v vcore


----------



## toohot (Apr 7, 2011)

latest update set vcore @1.2v 15min ITB test @ max = stable.Temps have improved see attached. idle temps high but that does not realy matter at the momment.room temp is 23c.warm night.Fantastic weather/walked the dog,lovely day.
Under 70C? with LLC it is 1.2V but with higher temps? makes no sense lol - don't forget the test i did earlier at very high not max.

Do not worry about temps for now untill I reapply thermal tooth paste .Yes thats right,people have been known to do that.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2011)

Great stuff.... So for now you do not want to try 4Ghz I presume? If so, for now, you could try to put higher speed on your memory. try to bump your mem speed, and set mem at 1.64V with VTT at 1.28V if not already set there. You could also keep the same speed but with 6-6-6-18 timings instead. or a higher bump in frequency with 7-7-7-20 or 21

Yes I heard about the uncore bug. It was in the Gigabyte article for example. I personally did not experience the same thing. My OC was unstable with 2x+1, but was stable at 16X, guess it depends on the chip.


----------



## toohot (Apr 8, 2011)

Good morning N-Ster or should I say good afternoon.Idle temps are good this morning due to room temp @19. 40 41 40 40c. I will join  the club soon as thermal paste arrives.What frequency should I set memory at 7-7-7-20.and which tRAS level is better 20 or 21.And regarging the unicore bug,do you know what the bug was ?. also remember I only have tested for 15min using IBT @ max ,it needs long testing with prime95.Also I find that BSOD error codes helped me.I got the list of the web.And I would like to know what the 2 Gold stars I received for.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2011)

the "bug" is that the CPU just prefers it, no ACTUAL bug.

Try maybe 1810 at 7-7-7-21. sometimes it is more stable with 20, so you might want to try that too. mem @ 1.64V VTT @ 1.28V. If that doesn't work, try doing 7-8-7-20 or 21 or 23 or 24. meaning if 7-7-7-20 not stable, go to 7-7-7-21, if thats a no-go, then 7-8-7-20, then 7-8-7-21 and so on and so forth

the 2 gold stars under your username are just your postcount....

I no longer have stars as I have too many posts, therefore I am eligible to a custom title. I haven't decided on it yet. The stars above the car is because I miss my stars, so I added it to my profile pic


----------



## toohot (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok. I will try the above settings and keep you informed.


----------



## toohot (Apr 8, 2011)

currently tRC is set @ 34.What should i set that @.does tRC 20 sound ok or leave as it is.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2011)

Minimum tRC should be tRAS + tRP. I recommend that for stability, for now, it should be tRAS + tRP + CAS Latency at least.

We can tweak these settings later. most important for now is CAS, tRCD, tRP, tRAS, and Command rate


----------



## toohot (Apr 8, 2011)

so tRC 35 = 21+7+7? currently 34


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2011)

if it is clse enough, ie: 34, in this case just leave it at 34

I will be reading http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=263183 to see if I can learn anything

note: sometimes tRC is best left higher


----------



## toohot (Apr 8, 2011)

ok no go an all fronts.Volatage set @1.64
1.1810@7-7-7-21 boot fail waning due to overclock voltages 
2.1810@7-7-7-20  as above
3.1810@7-8-7-21 as above
3.1810@7-8-7-20 beeping computer (fast long peeps)
4.1810@7-8-7-23  as above
5.1810@7-8-7-24 boot fail warning due to overclock voltages 

Please see link.they like cl8 at higher vtt

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/02...00mhz-cl6-6gb-ddr3-f3-12800cl6t-6gbtd-review/

http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/user...-12800cl6t-6gbtd-1600mhz-6-7-6-18-review.html


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2011)

Well than... bump mem voltage to 1.7~1.74V and VTT 1.3V~1.45V. Try 1810 7-7-7-20 with that.


----------



## toohot (Apr 8, 2011)

Thats a worry! coudl that damage ram memory at that high voltage and as for increasing vtt will that also increase temps?Sorry for being a pain.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2011)

naaa

WINTEC AMPX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 ...

DDR3 can handle 1.8~1.9V easily, so 1.7V is no problem. Reason why RAM is such low voltage for lga 1366 is that on stock, when VTT is 1.2V, it is dangerous for the CPU to have higher difference than 0.5V between VTT and mem.

If you are scared, stay at 1.7V, as that is REALLY safe IMO. VTT shouldn't increase temps, and if it does, it isn't by much.


----------



## toohot (Apr 8, 2011)

The wintec is rated @ 1.9 volts.I will give it a go @ 1.7v and cross my fingers.I just spent 1 hr cleaning the dust off the heatsik and fans.I also untightened the two screws on the heatsink and gave it a couple of little twists then retightened the two screws,but it did not help lower idle temps.actialy i think it raised it alittle but I'll haven't put the side cover with fan back on.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2011)

toohot said:


> The wintec is rated @ 1.9 volts.I will give it a go @ 1.7v and cross my fingers.I just spent 1 hr cleaning the dust off the heatsik and fans.I also untightened the two screws on the heatsink and gave it a couple of little twists then retightened the two screws,but it did not help lower idle temps.actialy i think it raised it alittle but I'll haven't put the side cover with fan back on.



your not supposed to move the heatsink like that unless the TIM is freshly put on lol.

since the RAM seems to love VTT, so not be afraid to put 1.3V+


----------



## toohot (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi N-ster.No luck so far.
mem set@ 1810mhz 7-7-7-20
1. mem voltage 1.7v vtt@ 1.3v .vtt@1.32v,vtt@ 1.3v = boot failure.
2. mem voltage 1.72v vtt@ 1.3v, vtt@1.32v vtt @1.3v= boot failure.

Also in advance dram feature in bios, do I set performance enhance to standard/turbo or extreme.because xmp is off but I have 
performance enhance on turbo-would that effect the memory settings?Because some have it on standard or extreme with xmp off.Thanking you for hanging in there with me.This is giving me a headache.
and finally thanks for pushing me, to get the most out of the overclocking in a hopefully safe way.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2011)

Set it to standard. This way you get better stability.

Try higher VTT. 1810 7-8-7-24 mem 1.72V VTT 1.36V ish

if that doesn't work, I guess it's best to just stay around the stock clocks and tweak the other timings


----------

